# Wassertemperaturen



## frido (16. Dez. 2011)

Hallo,

in meinem Teich sind ja noch keine Fische, die kommen erst nächstes Frühjahr. Habe gerade nur mal so zum Spaß die Wasserwerte gemessen und auch gleich die Wassertemperatur.

Nitrit: 0,05
Nitrat: 5
KH    : 4
PH    : 6,5

noch nicht optimal, aber das wird schon noch.

Jetzt war ich aber echt verblüfft, als ich die Wassertemperaturen gemessen habe.
10 cm unter der Oberfläche habe ich 3,4 Grad gemessen. 0,2 Grad weniger als unsere derzeitige Außentemperatur.
Am Grund des Teiches waren es 7,5 Grad.
Das Wasser jetzt im tiefen wärmer ist, ist ja klar-aber ich ging davon aus das diese großen Temperaturunterschiede erst in größeren Tiefen zustandekommen. Mein Teich ist nur 140 cm tief und da war ich doch erstaunt, das die Wassertemp. in dieser geringen Tiefe schon doppelt so hoch ist wie unter der Oberfläche. Wir haben seit Tagen kräftigen Wind, ich ich ging davon aus, das aufgrund der geringen Tiefe die Temp. im Wasser in allen Wassertiefen ähnlich sind-da der Wind ja eigentlich das Wasser recht kräftig durchmischt...?
Vielleicht hängt es ja auch mit unser Hauptabwasserleitung zusammen-die geht nämlich ca. 40 cm unter dem Teichboden entlang und fungiert vielleicht zukünftig als kostenlose Teichheizung...

Mal sehen-ich werd das mal über den Winter beobachten und in regelmäßigen Abständen die Temperaturen unter der Oberfläche und am Teichgrund messen.

Eisbohrer hab ich schon zurechtgelegt...:smoki


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wassertemperaturen*



frido schrieb:


> 10 cm unter der Oberfläche habe ich 3,4 Grad gemessen. 0,2 Grad weniger als unsere derzeitige Außentemperatur.
> Am Grund des Teiches waren es 7,5 Grad.



Das wäre ein physikalisches Phänomen ! 
Ich tippe allerdings eher auf ein recht ungenaues Thermometer, oder Messfehler. 

Wasser ist am dichtesten bei 4 Grad. Hätte es 7,5 Grad würde es doch in den darüber liegenden Schichten wärmer sein müssen. 

Oder hat jemand noch eine andere Erklärung für diese Schichtung. ? 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Theo (16. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wassertemperaturen*

Moin Wuzzel


Wuzzel schrieb:


> Wasser ist am dichtesten bei 4 Grad. Hätte es 7,5 Grad würde es doch in den darüber liegenden Schichten wärmer sein müssen.
> Gruß Wuzzel



Das wird doch aber erst wirksam wenn auch die Erdbodentemperatur absackt. 
Ich habe zur Zeit auch noch Temperaturen um die 6C° in 1,30 Tiefe.

@Frido


> Jetzt war ich aber echt verblüfft, als ich die Wassertemperaturen gemessen habe.
> 10 cm unter der Oberfläche habe ich 3,4 Grad gemessen. 0,2 Grad weniger als unsere derzeitige Außentemperatur.


Das muß dich nicht zu sehr verwundern denn Wasser gibt seine Temperatur nur sehr langsam ab und hält dadurch natürlich auch die Nachtauskühlung länger.
Umgekehrt kennt man es ja vom Sommer, wenn es plötzlich kälter wird sind die Wassertemperaturen plötzlich über der der Luft.


----------



## frido (16. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wassertemperaturen*

Das das Wasser an der Oberfläche kälter ist als die Außentemp. wundert mich auch nicht-habe ja heut morgen ´gegen halb 9 gemessen und nachts hatten wir leichten Frost-von daher logisch. Ich war nur überrascht, das der Unterschied auf den 140 cm so groß war. Hab das Messen zweimal widerholt und beide Male die selben Ergebnisse-Thermometer funktioniert jedenfalls.
Aber ich glaube auch, das die etwas tieferen Erdschichten noch genug Wärme an den Teich abgeben-oder könnte es vielleicht wirklich an der Abwasserleitung liegen...???


----------



## Theo (16. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wassertemperaturen*



frido schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube auch, das die etwas tieferen Erdschichten noch genug Wärme an den Teich abgeben-oder könnte es vielleicht wirklich an der Abwasserleitung liegen...???



Ich weiß nicht wieviele Haushalte an dem Abwasserrohr angeschlossen sind aber je mehr um so mehr Wärme wird abgegeben. 
Wenn es eine Druckleitung ist, bleibt das gewärmte Wasser im Rohr und du hast eine "Fußbodenheizung"


----------



## koifischfan (16. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wassertemperaturen*

Tausche mal das obere gegen das untere Thermometer aus. Hast du dann die gleichen Werte?
Versuche mal, deine Geräte mit Eiswasser zu __ eichen/Differenz ermitteln.


----------



## frido (16. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wassertemperaturen*

Habe beide Werte mit dem selben Thermometer gemessen-erst oben und dann am Grund. Also selbst wenn es nicht geeicht ist und die Werte vieleicht um 0,1 oder 0,2 Grad vom Ist Wert abweichen, bleibt die Differenz ja die selbe.


----------



## koifischfan (16. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wassertemperaturen*

Wenn du es tatsächlich gemessen hast und nicht nur annimmst, ist es in Ordnung.
Bei Digitalthermometern ist die mögliche Abweichung 1 Grad. Weicht eins nach oben und eins nach unten aber, hat man schon mal einen Unterschied von 2 Grad.


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wassertemperaturen*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Wasser ist am dichtesten bei 4 Grad. Hätte es 7,5 Grad würde es doch in den darüber liegenden Schichten wärmer sein müssen.





Theo schrieb:


> Das wird doch aber erst wirksam wenn auch die Erdbodentemperatur absackt.
> Ich habe zur Zeit auch noch Temperaturen um die 6C° in 1,30 Tiefe.



Ne, Wasser ist immer am dichtesten bei 4 Grad.  Wenn jetzt oben das Wasser unter 4 Grad abkühlt vermischen sich die oberen Kalten Schichten mit den unteren warmen schichten... und alles was in dieser Mischung 4 Grad hat ist am dichtesten und sackt nach unten ab. 

Oder bin ich da jetzt total im falschen Film und hab nicht aufgepasst... oder ist das eine Theorie und das andere Praxis. Physiker vor ! Frau Merkel was sagen Sie dazu ? 
 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## frido (16. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wassertemperaturen*

Theoretisch hast du Recht-aber dann muß praktisch mein Thermometer kaputt sein...
Ich werds die Tage nochmal mit nem anderen Thermometer nachmessen.


----------



## Moonlight (17. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wassertemperaturen*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Ne, Wasser ist immer am dichtesten bei 4 Grad.  Wenn jetzt oben das Wasser unter 4 Grad abkühlt vermischen sich die oberen Kalten Schichten mit den unteren warmen schichten... und alles was in dieser Mischung 4 Grad hat ist am dichtesten und sackt nach unten ab.



Völlig korrekt Deine Ausführung! 

Mandy


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wassertemperaturen*

Danke Mandy,  ... aber das würde im Umkehrschluß ja bedeuten, das die Messung damit ad absurdum geführt wäre. 

Also...bewahreitet sich die alte Regel: Wer viel misst - misst Mist  

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## frido (17. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wassertemperaturen*

Habe jetzt nochmal gemessen mit zwei verschiedenen Thermometern:

Das digitale Thermometer das ich gestern auch benutzt habe  :

Oberfläche: 3,7 Grad
Mitte          :  5,3 Grad
Boden       :  7,7 Grad

Das andere Thermometer:

Oberfläche :  3,5 Grad
Mitte           :  5,2 Grad
Boden         :  7,5 Grad

Also die Messwerte sind ok-da habe ich jetzt wohl die physikalischen Gesetze ausgehebelt...
Vielleicht liegt es doch an der Abwasserleitung???


----------



## Kuni99 (17. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wassertemperaturen*

Hallo,

ich denke die Messungen sind korrekt. Die Bodenwärme sorgt für warmes Wasser am Teichgrund. Bei 4 °C ist Wasser am dichtesten aber die Dichteänderung bei nur wenigen Grad Abweichung ist nicht groß genug, um bei einem kleinen Teich eine schnelle Umwälzung zu ermöglichen.
Zum Vergleich: Dichte von Wasser bei 3,2 °C ist 0,99996, bei 7,5 °C ist sie 0,99988, d. h. ein Kubikmeter Wasser von 3,2 °C ist nur 80 Gramm schwerer als ein Kubikmeter Wasser von 7,5 °C. 

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Theo (17. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wassertemperaturen*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Ne, Wasser ist immer am dichtesten bei 4 Grad.  Wenn jetzt oben das Wasser unter 4 Grad abkühlt vermischen sich die oberen Kalten Schichten mit den unteren warmen schichten... und alles was in dieser Mischung 4 Grad hat ist am dichtesten und sackt nach unten ab.
> 
> Oder bin ich da jetzt total im falschen Film und hab nicht aufgepasst... oder ist das eine Theorie und das andere Praxis. Physiker vor ! Frau Merkel was sagen Sie dazu ?
> 
> ...


Du hast natürlich Recht mit der Wasserdichte und den 4C° aber solange die Bodentemperatur über diese 4C° liegt (in entsprechender Tiefe) gibt diese an den Teich die Temperatur ab, das 4C° kalte Wasser sackt ab, trifft auf das wärmere Wasser. 
Da wärmeres leichter ist will dieses natürlich nach oben und es kommt zu einer Durchmischung und das, bis auch die Bodentemperatur auf oder unter 4C° absinkt.

Tante Edith sagt noch: nachzulesen in Wiki unter Wasseranomalien


----------



## frido (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wassertemperaturen*

Da mich ja brennend interessiert hat, wie sich die Wassertemperatur am Boden des Teiches im Verhältnis zur Lufttemperatur verändert, habe ich heute nocheinmal eine Messung durchgeführt. Wir hatten die letzten Wochen (wie wohl fast überall in Deutschland) Dauerfrost. Allerdings haben wir mehrfach die -25 Grad geknackt und wärmer als -12 Grad war es die letzten Wochen hier nie-auch nicht tagsüber! Seit Dienstag kommen wir am Tag mal wieder ganz knapp in den Plusbereich!
Der erste Versuch scheiterte leider, da der Bohrer meiner Bohrmaschine nicht lang genug war, um durch das Eis zu kommen. Also einen Handbohrer besorgt-das Ergebnis: 40 cm Eisdecke!!! Messonde durch das Loch zum Bodengrund-und ich dacht ich spinne: 6,8 Grad...??? Direkt im Eisloch hatte ich 0,8 Grad gemessen.  Ich war schon ein wenig verdutzt-schließlich hatte ich im sehr milden Dezember in etwa die selbe Temperatur am Bodengrund und rechnete eigentlich mit Temperaturen knapp über 0 Grad-vor allem nach der extremen Frostperiode. So richtig erklären kann ich mir es auch nicht-aber es freut mich natürlich für den zukünftigen Fischbesatz...;-)


----------



## Joerg (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wassertemperaturen*

Da hast du wohl ein massives Problem mit der Abwasserleitung - diese scheint in deinen Teich als Fussbodenheizung zu fungieren.
Solche Temperaturen am Teichgrund sind normalerweise bei Eis nicht möglich.

Was mir aber schon sonderbar vorkommt ist die Tatsache, dass es auf deinem Teich dann 40cm Eisdecke gibt.
Das Wasser über 4° steigt nach oben und sollte dann die Eisdecke langsam auftauen.


----------



## frido (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wassertemperaturen*

Ich versteh es auch nicht wirklich-aber so erfüllen die Excremente der Nachbarschaft wenigstens noch einen guten Zweck. Direkt unterm Eis waren es auch nur etwa 1 grad! Aber auf 1 m Wassertiefe einen Temp.unterschied von fast 6 Grad ist schon eigenartig.


----------



## RKurzhals (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wassertemperaturen*

Hallo Kai,
Du hast meiner Meinung nach schon die richtige Antwort geliefert! 
Hallo Frido, es ist tatsächlich so, dass geringe Unterschiede in der Wassertemperatur auch nur geringe Dichteunterschiede bewirken. Die daraus resultierenden "Kräfte" zum Temperaturausgleich sind gering. Der Teichboden "heizt" kontinuierlich nach. Eine Temperatur von 4°C am Teichboden entsteht somit nur, wenn der Wärmeaustausch durch zusätzliche Wasserbewegung so stark ist, dass hierdurch mehr Wärme nach außen abgeführt wird (sorry für die unscharfe Beschreibung ). Bei uns ist die "mittlere" Bodentemperatur bei etwa 8°C, das ist auch die Temperatur in meinem nicht isolierten Filterschacht! Bei meinem Teich würde ich am Boden daher Temperaturen zwischen 4 und 8°C erwarten. Aber nur mehr als 4°C, weil diese schon in 15 cm Tiefe im Pflanzenfilter anliegen!


----------



## Patrick K (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wassertemperaturen*

Ich Tippe auf .......schweres Wasser

Aber jetzt mal ohne Sche..... ist ja schon Stark ,kann es ander Teichform liegen ? mit oder ohne Pumpe? , mit oder ohne Sprudler?.
Man sollte vielleicht mal eine große Wassermessaktion starten mit allen Angaben um dahinter zu kommen?
Gruss Patrick


----------



## frido (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wassertemperaturen*

Teichform: rechteckig! Eine Wand geht direkt steil nach unten, die anderen drei Seiten haben eine 25-50 cm tiefe und ca. 50 cm breite umlaufende Pflanzstufe und gehen dann auch steil auf Maximaltiefe (140 cm)
Keinerlei Technik! Da noch kein Fischbesatz vorhanden ist, hab ich den Teich im November einfach geflutet und sich selbst überlassen. Im Frühjahr wird dann bepflanzt und der Filter in Betrieb genommen.

Grundsätzlich bin ich ja froh, das es da unten nicht so extrem kalt ist-aber fast 7 Grad ist vielleicht bissel viel, oder? Habe etwas Bedenken, das die Fische im Winter ihren Stoffwechsel nicht ausreichend nach unten fahren-füttern wollte ich im Winter eigentlich nicht.


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wassertemperaturen*

Hallo Patrick,
Du hast Recht an der tatsache, dass "normales" Wasser mit etwa 4°C die höchste Dichte hat. Habe ich Außentemperaturen <0°C, dann sollte es in absehbarer Zeit Eis auf der Wasseroberfläche, und darunter Wasser mit einer Temperatur 0..4°C geben.
Bekanntermaßen sind viele Temperaturmesser ungenau, aus verschiedenen Gründen. So lange wir ein "statisches" System haben, das sich in einem thermodynamischen Gleichgewicht befindet, bist Du voll im Recht .
Unter einer starken Eisdecke gelten diese Verhältnisse nicht mehr unbedingt. Wird die Konvektion im Wasser durch eine Zweitbewegung (Filterpumpe!) reduziert, so kann es zu der paradoxen Situation kommen, dass ich unter dem Eis Temperaturen>4°C habe. Das am Boden erwärmte Wasser würde ja gerne nach oben steigen, aber die Pumpe nimmt es mit. Ein Teil steigt freilich nach oben, und kühlt sich ab.
Ich würde das für meinen Teich auch gern behaupten, aber kann es nicht belegen. ich habe im "Hauptteich" heute >>40 cm Eis, meine "Badewanne" (Mini-Filtergraben) hatte 3°C bei ~5 cm Eis, der Filterschacht war wärmer (leider keine Messung), Heizung war an (300 W), und Wassertemperatur in 15 cm Tiefe im Pflanzenfilter war 6°C, an der "Oberfläche" 5°C (gemessen mit einem "absoluten" Thermometer). Ein großer Teil des Wassers strömt in 60-80 cm Tiefe durch den Filter. Der Austausch oben-unten ist stark eingeschränkt. Welche Temperatur würdest Du am Boden des Pflanzenfilters erwarten? Als Ergänzung: der Filterschacht ist nicht kälter gewesen als 8°C Anfang Jan, danach war er zugeschneit, und eingefroren (der __ Wein musste warten... ).


----------



## bigfoot (26. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wassertemperaturen*

Bei der Temperaturverteilung im Teich spielen 4 Einflussgrößen eine Rolle:


1.	konvektive Wärmeabgabe der Oberfläche an die Luft (z.B. durch Wind)

2.	Strahlungsaustausch der Teichoberflläche mit der Stratosphäre (ähnlich wie, warum sind die Autoscheiben bei Lufttemperaturen >0°C vereist)

3.	Wärmeleitung im Winter von unten nach oben, da die tieferen Erdschichten/Grundwasser ein unerschöpfliches Potenzial an 
ca. 10°C Wärme darstellen  (hängt natürlich auch von der Tiefe der Grundwasserschicht ab)

4.	Ausgleich über Dichteunterschiede im Wasser



Gerade Punkt 3 spielt den stärksten Einfluss bei einem ruhenden Gewässer, d.h. wenn die Oberflächentemperatur in Richtung 0° geht, verbleibt immer noch ein starke Wärmeleitung von unten nach oben. Die Dichteunterschiede sind bei den Temperaturen eher gering um eine gegenläufige Wasserbewegung zu erzeugen


----------



## gartenotti (23. März 2012)

*AW: Wassertemperaturen*

Guten Morgen 

wie sind bei euch die Wassertemperaturen jetzt ??? Ich muss auch mal fragen welche Wassertemperarur sein muss um die Kois wieder in den Teich zu tun. Würde es denn ab 14 grad schon gehen??

lg otti


----------



## Moonlight (23. März 2012)

*AW: Wassertemperaturen*

Also ich hab 16,4 grad. ich finde 14grad zum umsetzen bischen wenig. wichtig ist jedoch, das der temperaturunterschied 2grad nicht übersteigt.


----------



## koifischfan (23. März 2012)

*AW: Wassertemperaturen*

Heizt ihr zu?
Direkt unter der Oberfläche habe ich 9,5 und in 80 cm Tiefe 8,5 Grad.

Ich wollte so gerne den Filter in Betrieb nehmen. Aber vorher wollte ich um den Bodenablauf den Winterdreck raus holen. Bei den mickrigen Temperaturen wollte ich noch nicht so einen Wind im Wasser machen.


----------



## S.Vettel (23. März 2012)

*AW: Wassertemperaturen*

Hallo
Bei mir sind es momentan auch nur 7-8 Grad
Hoffe es wird schnell wärmer,damit ich meine neu gekauften Kois in mein Teich lassen kann.
Gruß Sepp


----------



## kohau12 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Wassertemperaturen*

Hallo,

aktuell 16°C Aussentemperatur und 19°C Wassertemperatur.

Gruß  Heinz


----------



## Moonlight (23. März 2012)

*AW: Wassertemperaturen*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Heizt ihr zu?



Also ich nicht.
Mein Teich ist noch abgedeckt und bei 30Grad ist das doch kein Wunder, dass das Wasser soooo warm wird 

Mandy


----------



## frido (23. März 2012)

*AW: Wassertemperaturen*

Kann leider auch nur mit 8-9 Grad dienen! Tagsüber ist es derzeit zwar sehr schön und wir haben sogar einmal die 20 Grad Marke geknackt, aber nachts fröstelts noch ein wenig! Letzte Nacht -3 Grad!


----------



## gartenotti (26. März 2012)

*AW: Wassertemperaturen*

Moin
ich habe auch nur 10 grad im Teich da müssen die Jungs eben noch bissel warten.Kann man wenigstens eine kleine Pumpe und die UVC für 4-6 Stunden am Tag laufen lassen ???? Wasser ist Klar und Algen sind nicht in Sicht.


lg Otti


----------



## Redlisch (26. März 2012)

*AW: Wassertemperaturen*

Hallo,

bei uns schwanken die Wassertemperaturen zwischen 8,5 und 10°C, bei Lufttemperaturen von nachts -2,6 - 0,6°C und tagsüber 16 - 20°C.

Beide Filter laufen auf 100%

Diese Woche werden wir noch die Sonne geniessen können, nächstes WE wirds wohl wieder feuchter und einstellig werden.

Axel


----------



## Patrick K (26. März 2012)

*AW: Wassertemperaturen*

Aktuell 11,0°C Wassertemperatur, Filter 100% Flow  
Gruss Patrick


----------

